# Bonnet Creek Sqft / Floorplans



## bigdriz (Jan 5, 2011)

I do not have access to the owner website and was wondering if anyone knows how I can find floorplans for the units at Bonnet Creek, along with their approximate sizes.  

I am trying to compare to other close Orlando timeshares and cannot find this info.

Thanks.


----------



## siesta (Jan 5, 2011)

here is the member directory


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think floor plans are available anywhere except the website but this will give you the square footage and sleeping capacity. Also if you look at wyndhamowners.org they may have floor plan images under the BC category but other than that I don't know where you would get them.

Jason
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/

* I guess I was a little slow on the draw...:zzz:


----------



## UNLVsearcher (May 27, 2011)

*Access to other member directories*

Other than wyn, BG, hilton, diamond?


----------



## DeniseM (May 27, 2011)

Starwood (Westin - Sheraton - Harborside Atlantis) floor plans - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/starwood_vacation_ownership_resorts.jsp

First go to the resort, then click on "villas."


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2011)

Bonnet Creek floorplans on this webpage



floor plans here

once you get to this page, scroll down to the links to the floor plans


----------



## carl2591 (May 31, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Bonnet Creek floorplans on this webpage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good stuff,,, nice find. this need a sticky or bookmark i guess. any way to get or make a copy of the image and post on tug site.. cant see floor plans being copyrighted.??

right click to "save image as"


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

> cant see floor plans being copyrighted.??


In general, any image is protected by copyright unless its creator specifically puts it in the public domain or otherwise grants permission to duplicate.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

The link above is actually to my website, and I worked very hard to create those floor plans because Wyndham's floor plan images are copyrighted and I was not allowed to use those.  

So yes, all images found on my site are copyrighted and no one should be using them (for their own business/commercial purposes).  Of course please feel free to look for your own information.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

sunorsnow said:


> The link above is actually to my website, and I worked very hard to create those floor plans because Wyndham's floor plan images are copyrighted and I was not allowed to use those.
> 
> So yes, all images found on my site are copyrighted and no one should be using them.



Do you have a copyright notice on your site?  If you don't, you really should otherwise its sorta a legal limbo area....In general your pic's are pretty much fair-use, unless being used for commerical purposes...its the internet, your posting your pictures on after all


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

> Do you have a copyright notice on your site? If you don't, you really should otherwise its sorta a legal limbo area.


That is not true, and one of the most common mis-conceptions about copyright law.
http://www.legalflip.com/Article.aspx?id=27&pageid=137

It would not hurt to include the notice, but original works are presumed to be protected, unless permission to use is explicitly granted.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

ALL of the images on my website (that are copyrighted) have a copyrighted watermark on them with my company name.  The ones that do not (which are only some photos) do not have any such watermark.  

I realize "it's the internet" which is why I was careful about this.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

bnoble said:


> That is not true, and one of the most common mis-conceptions about copyright law.
> http://www.legalflip.com/Article.aspx?id=27&pageid=137
> 
> It would not hurt to include the notice, but original works are presumed to be protected, unless permission to use is explicitly granted.



But is a tracing of a floorplan, an original work ...or does it fall under the same category as a phone book...I'm not even sure that he'd be able to get a copyright on those


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

That's a different concern, though, not one of whether there is a copyright notice on the site.  And, that's the point I was making: if you see an image somewhere, you should *assume* that its creator retains all rights to its use, unless there is an explicit statement allowing it.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

First, I am not a "he."     Second, they are not "tracings," they were created using a software.  So yes, they can be copyrighted.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

bnoble said:


> That's a different concern, though, not one of whether there is a copyright notice on the site.  And, that's the point I was making: if you see an image somewhere, you should *assume* that its creator retains all rights to its use, unless there is an explicit statement allowing it.



Agreed.  This is actually what Wyndham's attorneys told me a few years ago.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

sunorsnow said:


> First, I am not a "he."     Second, they are not "tracings," they were created using a software.  So yes, they can be copyrighted.



Wait! Are you guys "snownsun4ever" on ebay...I just won an auction off them a week or so ago...if so...

I completely agree with you about Copyrights!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

Okay, so this is getting funny.  

Ride, Sun or Snow is not an eBay seller, she is our daughter, she rents our Wyndham points (she owns them too), and the picture below, of the wedding, is of her.  That's Laura, and the little guy in my avatar is her baby.  He is 17 months old and has a terrible cold.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Okay, so this is getting funny.
> 
> Ride, Sun or Snow is not an eBay seller, she is our daughter, she rents our Wyndham points (she owns them too), and the picture below, of the wedding, is of her.  That's Laura, and the little guy in my avatar is her baby.  He is 17 months old and has a terrible cold.



Thats a cute baby! Did i mention the great looking website? And how well written and designed it is......i tend to put my foot in my mouth alot of this forum huh  

Hi Laura!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thats a cute baby! Did i mention the great looking website? And how well written and designed it is......i tend to put my foot in my mouth alot of this forum huh
> 
> Hi Laura!


I have been "outed."  :rofl: I think most people knew we rented Wyndham, but I doubt many people knew the name of the website.  Laura works very hard at updating it, and she worked very hard getting photos and information for the site, too.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thats a cute baby! Did i mention the great looking website? And how well written and designed it is......i tend to put my foot in my mouth alot of this forum huh
> 
> Hi Laura!



No worries!  Yeah, we don't do the eBay thing....I'm not a fan of rentals on that site.


----------



## sunorsnow (May 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Okay, so this is getting funny.
> 
> Ride, Sun or Snow is not an eBay seller, she is our daughter, she rents our Wyndham points (she owns them too), and the picture below, of the wedding, is of her.  That's Laura, and the little guy in my avatar is her baby.  He is 17 months old and has a terrible cold.



Mom - that photo is a little out of date considering we just celebrated our 7 year anniversary.     And why don't you have a picture of BOTH grandkids as your avatar??    Evelyn will be so hurt.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

sunorsnow said:


> Mom - that photo is a little out of date considering we just celebrated our 7 year anniversary.     And why don't you have a picture of BOTH grandkids as your avatar??    Evelyn will be so hurt.


LOVE that photo of the wedding.  The baby's pic was the only picture on my computer that would transfer to the avatar.  I am rather limited technologically.  You know that.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 1, 2011)

*bonnet creek floorplans*

SO maybe a link on tugs reviews to your or there's website for floorplans at bonnet creek. that alone will help drive traffic your site.

justsaying


----------

